
Golang – bare bones pixel graphics window - mickduprez
https://github.com/MickDuprez/go-window
======
mickduprez
OP here, this is my naive attempt at using Go to create a basic GUI window to
render basic graphics to. I couldn't find anything like this for Go in my
searches so I thought I'd have a go at it myself. I welcome any suggestions
and comments on better ways to do this and improve the code base, thanks.

